# Xxx Gold Style Recipe



## milob40 (17/7/11)

hi, i have a couple of friends that don't appreciate nice fresh hoppy beer so i thought i would try and brew something
they can relate to. they're died in the wool xxxx gold drinkers  
please feel free to pick this recipe to bits.
xxx gold 
24ltr batch

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average)

81.63% bb ale malt (4kg)
6.12% Munich .3 kg
6.12% Wheat Malt .3kg
4.08% Carapils (Dextrine) .2kg
2.04% Crystal 10 .1kg

1.5 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) 35g
0.2 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) 5g 


Single step Infusion at 67C for 80 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with us05 or maybe nottingham


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bradsbrew (17/7/11)

I'd drop the crystal and replace with sugar and carapils and replace with more munich. Also use S-23 lager yeast and ferment at 18 deg.


Cheers


----------



## milob40 (17/7/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'd drop the crystal and replace with sugar and carapils and replace with more munich. Also use S-23 lager yeast and ferment at 18 deg.
> 
> Cheers


do you mean replace the crystal with sugar and more carapils or replace crystal with sugar, and replace the carapils with munich?
will the head retention suffer if i take out the carapils?
is the s23 ok at 18deg.?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/7/11)

milob40 said:


> or replace crystal with sugar, and replace the carapils with munich yes.
> 
> will the head retention suffer if i take out the carapils no the wheat will do that for you.
> 
> is the s23 ok at 18deg.? Yes it is fine works really well for this style of beer.



Cheers Brad


----------



## QldKev (17/7/11)

milob40 said:


> do you mean replace the crystal with sugar and more carapils or replace crystal with sugar, and replace the carapils with munich?
> will the head retention suffer if i take out the carapils?
> is the s23 ok at 18deg.?



I read it as the latter
replace the crystal with sugar
replace the carapils with munich

You won't have head retention issues with the wheat in there.

I have read a few people using S-23 and S-189 at 18, but I would lager it afterwards.

QldKev

edit: lol Brad has already answered, teaches me for getting side tracked.


----------



## milob40 (17/7/11)

QldKev said:


> I read it as the latter
> replace the crystal with sugar
> replace the carapils with munich
> 
> ...


can't afford the time to lager.... gotta get some brews in the fridge so am i better off using us 05 or even nottingham?
will do a proper lager once my fridge looks healthier :lol: .
does adding sugar make it "not all grain"? h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (17/7/11)

Sugar? If you are looking to do a commercial style, then when in Rome............

AFAIK XXXX Gold uses less sugar than XXXX Heavy (which is basically just a Qld Only brand nowadays) which is how they still manage to maintain some body and flavour. 

My own take on XXXX Gold would be to use the Carapils not the Wheat (XXXX add a heading agent, tetrahop whatever that is, I'd say the Carapils would have the same mechanical effect) and drop the Crystal but use about 50g of BB Caramalt which gives a bit more of a gold colour. Crystal would make it a bit New South Welshy like Reschs etc. 

Also drop the hops down to a single addition of 20g to keep mates from screwing their faces up. US-05 at 18 would be great, more important is to fine and clear the beer. 

:icon_cheers: 

I use da sugaz all the time, I personally don't think there's anything sacrosanct about all grain. I think when people crack on about all grain they mean all malt, and whilst that's fine for many styles such as Post-1970s American Ales, German beers and some modern UK Bitters, most beers in the World are made with adjuncts to style, mostly rice and maize, and sugar is used widely in Australia and still to an extent in the UK. I use maize and rice quite a lot in my beers such as Historical UK beers and Mofo malt liquors.


----------



## kymba (17/7/11)

i turned out something to please the mob last year

now this is only going by memory

85% ale malt
5% wheat (for head, you could sub in carapils)
10% sugar
mash at 65-67

cluster at 60 to ~25 IBU

ferment 16-17 with nottingham


----------



## dicko (17/7/11)

milob40 said:


> hi, i have a couple of friends that don't appreciate nice fresh hoppy beer so i thought i would try and brew something
> they can relate to. they're died in the wool xxxx gold drinkers
> please feel free to pick this recipe to bits.
> xxx gold
> ...



Hi,

Your recipe is a bit out if compared to AABC guidelines IE too much bitterness and too much alcohol.

Here is the guideline

http://aabc.org.au/docs/AABC2010StyleGuidelines_Final.pdf

I would loose the Munich and the crystal as xxx gold is a very bland beer.
I would just go with the base malt and wheat OR base malt and carapils.
Carapils can be used with quite high percentages in light beer to give it some body.

I have made one with 85% base malt and 15% carapils with an english ale SO4 and from memory I dropped the bitterness to around 15 - 16 IBU with one hop addition only at 60 mins with a mash temp of 66c and it came out quite good. 
The carapils gives it a bit of body without a malt flavour hit.

It is a hard beer to crack at the home brew level so have fun

Cheers


----------



## Paul H (17/7/11)

Wouldn't it be easier to get a better class of friends?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Coodgee (15/11/16)

I'm thinking this will be close to a XXXX gold based a couple of sources: 

http://bogbit.com/xxxx-rated-beer-australias-most-catchy-beer-logo/ - this one says it's 14 IBU 
https://www.xxxx.com.au/our-beer/our-ingredients/ This one lists the ingredients pretty clearly - aus pale lager malt, aus roasted malt (probably just for colour), aus super pride, aus cluster, hop extract, cane sugar, yeast. 

```
I don't think I can use the roasted barley like they would and I don't want to use super pride because that will be 3 grams of hops for the boil which could introduce too much error if some gets stuck to the sides or something.

Recipe: BIAB Gold


Recipe Specifications

Batch Size (fermenter): 11.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 9.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.032 SG
Estimated Color: 4.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.40 kg               Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EBC)    Grain         1        86.4 %        
0.10 kg               Wheat Malt - Barrett Burston (3.2 EBC)   Grain         2        6.2 %         
0.12 kg               Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC)         Sugar         3        7.4 %         
5.00 g                Pride of Ringwood [9.10 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           4        11.6 IBUs     
20.00 g               Cluster [7.40 %] - Boil 2.0 min          Hop           5        3.2 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               SafLager West European Lager (DCL/Fermen Yeast         6        -             



mash 65 degrees for an hour.
```


----------



## mtb (15/11/16)

Very low OG..


----------



## Coodgee (15/11/16)

mtb said:


> Very low OG..


I agree, but beersmith predicts an f.g. of 1.005 so to hit 3.5% it would appear to need to be that low.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/11/16)

The big lagers are a bit of a challenge. XXXX Gold (or Xxx?) absolutely uses a drying enzyme as one of the brewers mentions in on the video of that atrociously assembled page. It makes for the classically dry beer and low carb claim. To counter the low FG, others like Tooheys mash high to keep some body in there but admittedly there is little of it in XXXX Gold. I believe the mash would be similar at XXXX. My approach would be -
OG: 1.029
FG: 1.002

70% pale malt
30% sugar by extract % to push the FG down
Mash at 66°C

Hop additions look good. Also ensure your water is clean as buggery, RO preferably. Any residual chlorine or typical tap water taste will be there in the final beer.


----------



## Coodgee (15/11/16)

I might go buy one and see what the fg actually is


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/11/16)

I did a version of the XXXX Heavy earlier in the year which is currently on tap. From my memory of the real thing I don't think I'm far off the mark, but I'm gonna do another batch with the leftover Cluster hops, using different base malt and yeast. The LHBS didn't have the malt I wanted when I bought it. I just used normal Brisbane tap water for it.

*Grains*
3.500 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 86.1 % (next time using BB Pilsner)
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 2 1.2 %
0.015 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 3 0.4 %
*0.500 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 4 12.3 %
Mash at 64.4 C for 90 minutes

*Hops*
25.00 g Cluster - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 20.3 IBUs
15.00 g Cluster - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 4.4 IBUs
*Add sugar with 10-15 minutes left in boil.

*Yeast*
Wyeast 2001 Urquell Lager. Usual lager fermentation schedule. (Next time using 2042 yeast)

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0396 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0043 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 24.7 IBUs
Est Color: 10.4 EBC

I ended up with a bit higher OG and FG and it turned out about 4.8% but color appears about right and it's sufficiently flavourless with hardly any hop presence. :lol: If I was gonna try and brew a Gold like beer I'd probably just drop the base malt by a bit to get to around 3.5% and lower the hops, but I don't need to go any blander than I have already :blink:


----------

